# Dmans 3 strains from Seed journal



## dman1234 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi All,

im not using clones for the first time in almost 2 years

these 2 pics are 14 seeds that were germed Jan 2-4

they popped out of the dirt around Jan 6th or 7th.

here they are today.

the tray has 

6 master kush
6 NL crossed with an unknown favorite of mine, i made these seeds last fall.
1 blueberry kush femmed, a gift from a friend
1 Red dragon Femmed from a friend, i never heard of this one.

in the background is a The Church, i have tied her down pretty heavily.





View attachment 1-22-2011 005.JPG
[/ATTACH]


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 22, 2011)

View attachment 1-22-2011 002.JPG


View attachment 1-22-2011 001.JPG


View attachment 1-22-2012.JPG



Here are some shots of the church all tied up.

I tied down 12 side branches and topped the 3 main tops, once the side shoots catch up a bit i will flower her out.


----------



## Locked (Jan 22, 2011)

Mmmmm...blueberry kush sounds real tasty.....I am pulling up a rock and copping a squat....


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice Dman, I am in. Just popped a Fem Blueberry and Kush Berry my self.
GL.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Mmmmm...blueberry kush sounds real tasty.....I am pulling up a rock and copping a squat....


 
Thanks HL, Squat away..


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 22, 2011)

ozzywhitelufc said:
			
		

> Nice Dman, I am in. Just popped a Fem Blueberry and Kush Berry my self.
> GL.


 
Thanks Ozzy,

 I was given the red dragon seed and the bluberry kush in the same baggie, maybe you will be able to help me pick wich is wich of the two.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 22, 2011)

GL D! When you upload pics. Click "inline" and it will post them on the page instead of a seperate link.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 22, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> GL D! When you upload pics. Click "inline" and it will post them on the page instead of a seperate link.


 

Thanks NC


i dont see an "inline" to click, where is it?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 22, 2011)

I got enough popcorn for the whole show


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 22, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Thanks NC
> 
> 
> i dont see an "inline" to click, where is it?



It was only for original upload. I went back and deleted, then re-uploaded to do it.


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice dman, i'll be watching in on this. That bluberry kush does sound sweet, as does the rest!!


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 23, 2011)

stinkyelements said:
			
		

> Nice dman, i'll be watching in on this. That bluberry kush does sound sweet, as does the rest!!


 
Thanks stinky im looking forward to it especially.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 23, 2011)

Big problem, my 400 w ballast got turned off and now it wont come back on.

i will be ordering a 600 to replace it but in the 

mean time i have to keep putting the seedlings in and out of the flower room

to take advantage of the 600 hps im using to flower, then back out under floro
when the flower room goes dark. i hope the new ballast comes quick.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 23, 2011)

Yikes. Thats the one scary part of growing. Two fold. Not having a spare/backup around or a hydro store driving distance thats reasonable. If that ballast was warranted D, tell them to send it next day air and you will be a loyal customer. Maybe its worth it to you to split the cost? Your call.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 23, 2011)

yup, i kinda knew i was taken a chance  with having and needing two ballasts, no back up.

i think i found an ebay guy 30 mins away so im trying to pic up by tuesday,
i will go with 600 so i will have 2 600 w, i think i will finally go dual 600 vert
like i have wanted to for awhile.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 23, 2011)

testing to see if pics post.



View attachment knuck 003.JPG


----------



## niteshft (Jan 23, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> testing to see if pics post.


 
Go back and click on the paperclip to insert the pic into the post.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks alot.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2011)

I was going to say how happy your babies look then I saw the dog, beautiful! 
Isn't that one of our biggest fears, lights going out. But yours are at a good age to do it. They can just be put under house/ lamp light, right? I had to do that for three days once and it worked. Oh man, good luck.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Rose,

 i posted my dog pic when i got a tip as to how to make the photo actually show
aqnd i needed to test it, so there he is.

i think i will have my ballast replaced by tuesday.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 25, 2011)

Okay, gotta love a local ebay seller, i ordered Sunday morning and my new 600 watt digi ballast arrived this afternoon. 

good thing too, i was tired of moving plants twice a day.



View attachment new 600 watt balast 001.JPG


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 25, 2011)

and here we are back up and running.

i now have 2 600 watters.

id say its time to get these out of the party cups.


View attachment 001.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2011)

WOOHOO, i think you better be gettin rid of the party cups, but there is a party going on in there.
Fun. Looks good., very nice.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay, here everyone is after their transplant, a couple got a lil droopy but will be okay.



View attachment transplanted 001.JPG


View attachment transplanted 002.JPG


----------



## niteshft (Jan 27, 2011)

How often do you transplant? Those pots don't look much bigger than the ones you started them in and I thought it was vital to give the taproot an oppertunity to go down.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 28, 2011)

all the pics you see  before the last 2 are them in party cups.

the pots in the last 2 pics are about 3 gal, atleast 15 times the size of the party cups. plenty of room for now, they just need another transplant for flowering.


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 28, 2011)

Good work Doctor  Do you need to start out in small pots/cups and transplant, or can you start out in like a 3gal?


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 28, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> Good work Doctor  Do you need to start out in small pots/cups and transplant, or can you start out in like a 3gal?


 
Thanks

no you can start in 3 gal but i needed the room when they were smaller, 14 party cups can fit in one tray.


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 28, 2011)

O ok thanks  I was going straight to 3gal so I wanted to make sure


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

ok here is the latest, 

we have one struggeler and a few got upset i wasnt quick enough getting on the fertz, but after a good feeding they are recovering.


View attachment new home 001.JPG


View attachment new home 002.JPG


View attachment new home 003.JPG


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 31, 2011)

green mojo for the struggler


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 4, 2011)

Here they are updated.

the struggler is recovering and they have all rebounded from a defficency

they had early on, i waited too long to feed.

i probably flip them in a week.




View attachment feb 2nd 2011 001.JPG


View attachment feb 2nd 2011 002.JPG


View attachment feb 2nd 2011 005.JPG


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 5, 2011)

Here are approx 240 seeds i got from a "one branch seed run" this fall.

i thought they were a little small but the 6 i have tried all grew, these seeds 
are 6 of the plants in the brown pots pictured above.


View attachment seeds 001.JPG


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 7, 2011)

I expanded a little, i added the new 600 to the 600 i was already running and i doubled my room size to about 7x4.

I dont have enough bulbs yet so im using an hps and a MH to veg these hopfull ladies. there are 1 or 2 strugglers but most are doing good. imo.


View attachment new room pics 001.JPG


View attachment new room pics 002.JPG


View attachment new room pics 003.JPG


View attachment new room pics 004.JPG


View attachment new room pics 005.JPG


----------



## vdog (Feb 8, 2011)

I love clean set ups, that is a very nice set up and garden you have.  I wish I could be clean like you, I end up with styrofoam cups and tape on the walls, very ugly.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks, the room was just made the day the pic was taken so everything is looking good.

Here they all are on Feb 9th I think i can spot a few males :angrywife:

but time will tell for sure.


View attachment Feb 10th 001.JPG


View attachment Feb 10th 002.JPG


View attachment Feb 10th 003.JPG


View attachment Feb 10th 005.JPG


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 12, 2011)

ok so there are 15 in there, 0ne is from clone and 2 are femmed so i know they are/should be girls,

but the strange thing is of the other 12 i have identitied 10 as girls and 2 as boyz, LOL i wasnt reallly expecting that!! guess i will need some extra pots to transplant for flower.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good dman. I think a high female ratio is a sign of a happy environment.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 12, 2011)

Sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 15, 2011)

ok here they are 5 days of 12/12.

i was right, i got only 2 boys out of 12 seeds plus i lost one during transplant, my fault, so that leaves 9 plus the church clone and the 2 femm so 12 in flower,


One of the strain got a lil stretched but not too bad, it cant be from lack of light because the others didnt stretch much at all,they arent too bad and should fill in, we will see.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 15, 2011)

:shocked: your set on seeds man haha

they are lookin really good :aok:


----------



## v35b (Feb 15, 2011)

Goog ratio of girls...My current grow was started with 4 reg seeds, and only got one male...


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 15, 2011)

looking good dman,, like the smiley face o' seeds!


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone, im hoping it turns out nice.

along with doing seeds instead of clones this time i also changed somthing else up, i did no training at all, none, except a lil trim on the bottom to keep the air moving, hopefully the lack of training will not hurt yield too much, time will tell


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 23, 2011)

Here are all the ladies at 13 days flowering, a couple got there stretch on but they should be okay.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 23, 2011)

:aok: lookin green!


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 23, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> :aok: lookin green!


 
Thanks, they dont look that green in the pics with the hps on but they are.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 23, 2011)

how long you gonna let them flower?


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 23, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> how long you gonna let them flower?


 
As long as they take to be honest, April 14 will be 9 weeks so i will start checking trichs just before then.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 23, 2011)

haha nice. last question - how tall is your tallest girl?


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 23, 2011)

Too tall actually, i will have to check.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 23, 2011)

incl pot 40 inchs


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 23, 2011)

wow thats awesome man!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 23, 2011)

Looking good dman!  I wanted to pop into your journal because your grow is similar to mine.  We both are using dual 600 watt HID's, growing new (to us) strains from seed, both are soil growers, you started flowering two days before me and both of us are dealing with stretching 40" plants that were not trained so I am excited to keep up with your journal!
  Sorry if you said this earlier in your journal and I missed it but what are you using for soil?
Everything looks great, love the set-up.

-SSF-


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 24, 2011)

quite a jungle you got in their dman.  Keep it up!


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 24, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Looking good dman! I wanted to pop into your journal because your grow is similar to mine. We both are using dual 600 watt HID's, growing new (to us) strains from seed, both are soil growers, you started flowering two days before me and both of us are dealing with stretching 40" plants that were not trained so I am excited to keep up with your journal!
> Sorry if you said this earlier in your journal and I missed it but what are you using for soil?
> Everything looks great, love the set-up.
> 
> -SSF-


 
Hey Sensi, it appears are grows do have alot in common, im using Promix BX with perilite and dolomite lime added, are you doing a journal of your grow?


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 24, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Hey Sensi, it appears are grows do have alot in common, im using Promix BX with perilite and dolomite lime added, are you doing a journal of your grow?


 
I thought you commented in that promix-bx thread.  That is what I am using too, though I add nothing to the soil.  I run GH-3 part plus koolbloom and floralicious plus and just ph adjust each watering to 6.5.  Yea the link to my journal is in my signature.  Good luck with your girls I will be keeping an eye on them 

-SSF-


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL we are even using the same nutes.

i will check out your grow.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 26, 2011)

dman your avatar freak's me out it looks like my uncle LOL 
plants look good man


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 27, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> dman your avatar freak's me out it looks like my uncle LOL
> plants look good man


 
LOL
 I get alot of comments on that avtar, 

Thanks Fruity


----------



## Irish (Mar 2, 2011)

looks like im here just in time to see a great show! nice work d.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thnks Irish, I appreciate it.

so i have been posting new pics every wednesday so here we go.

I saw the beggining of some PM about 2 weeks ago, i did my sulphur burns 10 days ago and again 7 days ago and BAM no signs of pm at all,  (Winning) i am very pleased with the effectivness of the Sulphur burner.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 3, 2011)

thought i would make one of these shots so i can keep track of the timing and growth.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 3, 2011)

dman's the man LOL looking good m8


----------



## bho_expertz (Mar 3, 2011)

PM ?

Looking great


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 3, 2011)

PM= powdery Mildew, but its gone,  (Winning)


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 3, 2011)

bho its like a white dusty fungus LOL google it m8 good to know what it looks like


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 3, 2011)

good to see ya setting a timeline dman... I'm kinda in the same boat, but nearing the end of my grow.  I think they might be a week ahead of what I've been thinking all along.  But doesn't bother me, just makes the wait that much easier!


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks BHO, fruity and lama, i will be looking forward to mid april.


----------



## bho_expertz (Mar 3, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> PM= powdery Mildew, but its gone,  (Winning)



Thanks


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 7, 2011)

I made some bubble yesterday with trim from the freezer.

here is the first of 2 runs, the second is still very wet but about the same amount you see below from the first run.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 7, 2011)

How much trim did you use dman?


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 7, 2011)

hard to say for sure, what you see in the pic is from a pile of frozen trim about the size of say 2 cans of pop, the bubble weighs 5 grams on the nose.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice job, Looks good. You do this with fresh trim after its been in the freezer to harden? Always wanted to make my own hash and will do in about 3 weeks time when plants are done, Want to compare it to the rubbish you get off the streets


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 7, 2011)

The trim goes into a plastic bag as it is removed from the plant and straight to the freezer as i finnish the plant, this stuff was in the freezer since Dec i think, straight from the freezer and into the ice cold water/ bags.

if you going to have trim you gotta make it, we love doing bowls of bubble.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well its Wednesday again so here are some shots from today.

i will put up some individual shots a bit later.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 9, 2011)

they look realy happy dman nice job, i love hash to, but top my J's of with it these lung's cant take much more LOL 
how do you do it with bag's ? i need to get some iv'e been on the getto method for 2 year's now it take's hour's to do LOL
peace fruity


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 9, 2011)

nice shots dman, the bubble post reminds me I've got to make a batch myself.....  hmmmm maybe I'll pick up a bag of ice tonight.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Fruity, its really very simple, you put your bags in a bucket with ice and water, add your trim to the bags, stir it up real good and allow the bags to drain, scrap the bottom of the bags and allow it to dry. you now have your bubble.

i can give you a more detailed explanation when your ready if you like.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 9, 2011)

You can search it on youtube as well. Really easy, think subcool has a decent one of how to do it.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 9, 2011)

a few more shots, these are all 4 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 9, 2011)

I love that 3rd shot. very nice.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 9, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok here are the 12 ladies today, tomorrow they will be 5 weeks in flower, still have me a little confussed as to why they are so far along compared to other grows, but that was b4 i had 2 600's so i guess the extra light is making the difference.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2011)

The first grow with new lights are unbelievable. Congratulations.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks so much Rose, adding a second 600 was the best think i could have done for my flowering room.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 17, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much Rose, adding a second 600 was the best think i could have done for my flowering room.


 
Thanks for sharing your grow dman, the plants look great.  2 of mine are 5 weeks in tomorrow as well under my 2 600's  .  The dual 600's are great aren't they!  I love having two.  Before I began using the two 600's I had only grown using one 400 watt HPS.  I could not believe the difference with the 600's when I switched.  Keep up the good work!

-SSF-


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks SSF.

here are some bud shots with proper lighting.


----------



## BBFan (Mar 18, 2011)

Looking great dman.  Next few weeks are the toughest and can really make a big difference in final yield in both quantity and quality.

Good luck to you, but looks like you got it all going on.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 18, 2011)

looks fantastic dman!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 19, 2011)

Pictures 2,3, and 4 look awesome! What happened to the first one? Are we just on her bad side? She still looks awesome but hasn't filled in like the others it seems...  Looking good though man! Any difference in treatment (i.e. feedings, container, lighting etc)?


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 19, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> Pictures 2,3, and 4 look awesome! What happened to the first one? Are we just on her bad side? She still looks awesome but hasn't filled in like the others it seems...  Looking good though man! Any difference in treatment (i.e. feedings, container, lighting etc)?


 
Thanks to everyone for the kind words, and yes Gixx the bud in pic 1 has always been a liitle behind the others but it has done alot of catching up the last 2 weeks pic might be a little decieving.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 19, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone for the kind words, and yes Gixx the bud in pic 1 has always been a liitle behind the others but it has done alot of catching up the last 2 weeks pic might be a little decieving.


I know how that goes; without a reference point (a can or bottle etc), it's hard to tell what we're dealing with! I had a picture of a plant that I flowered shortly after rooted clone and a friend said it looked huge in photos... Was only 8" tall and yielded about 32 grams or so... NOT HUGE in any respect, so photos not a real good judge I know! :rofl: In his defense though, it did look huge, until you click to the next photo and I'm standing next to her... Obviously a dwarf then!


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 25, 2011)

After a couple rough days at work, i cant bare to pull plants out for propper pics, so while i have a beer here are a couple of pics from today at week 6, next its in the shower then to the bar, have a good Friday night.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 25, 2011)

Daaaaang! u are DMAN! haha j/k anyways those ladys look awesome, very healthy, I wanna squeeze that nugget in the first pic ! Good job man.


----------



## load3dic3 (Mar 25, 2011)

count me in, just pulled up my bean bag, im ready to see it grow


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 25, 2011)

load3dic3 said:
			
		

> count me in, just pulled up my bean bag, im ready to see it grow


I always wanted a bean bag but I still havnt gotten one, by now if I did it would be just becuase ive always wanted one lol


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 26, 2011)

thanks guys, when i get em out of the room for some pics they really show there stuff, come on April 15th (that will be 9weeks of flower)

and i agree Beanbags are cool, havent seen one in awhile.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

Here they are at 7 weeks, i expect some of them to be 9 weeks and the rest at 10 weeks, either way i will be into these foe 4/20.        :woohoo:


----------



## Roddy (Apr 2, 2011)

AWESOME buds, Dman, congrats! Can't wait to hear the smoke report on these, might have one of my own about the same time!


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thx Roddy, I have always done perpetual harvest and switched it up this time, the waiting is driving me a lil crazy, but i will be sick of trimming soon enough, theres 12 in total.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi dman, i just re read your whole journal, a nice one by the  way. Anyway, I hope I have your luck with the female/male ratio. Your plants haven't yellowed this close to harvest, fan leaves? I better look closer at you and Sensi's nutes.
thanks for the great journal.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Rose, I kept adding high N fertz for the first 2 weeks of flower, i normally just do flower fertz from week 1 and this is why i think i have delayed the yellowing a bit, but they are gettting yellow now.


----------



## kytsam (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey dman, some nice looking ladies you have there cant wait to see what they finish up at  yum lol gd Grow Journal


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 8, 2011)

Week 8 yesterday, not a big difference in the new pics.

i have identified 3 that will be ready at 9 weeks, the rest may need 10 or even 11.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok, so i tried a test bud from the kush and we got messed up, so it was harvest time for the kush, i have 5 in total, here are the first two, stay tuned they will only get better, little guys first.

the first two i cut.

i love me some Master K.


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Apr 12, 2011)

I must spread some reputation before giving the Dman it again.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 12, 2011)

ozzywhitelufc said:
			
		

> I must spread some reputation before giving the Dman it again.


 
LOL thanks Ozzy.


----------



## nova564t (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice work Dman


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is my 3rd Master Kush  to come down this was the other day, i had to go away for a couple days, #4 and #5 will come down later today. then i will take down the other strains this week, stay tuned if your tuned.


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Apr 16, 2011)

If I were you Dman I would smoke the chair and send the bud to me...Huge, good job.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Ozzy, i dont like Fake Ratan for smoke so i will pass, as im sure you expected, but really if i could share i would.

Here is Kush #4, i'm gonna trim her up right now.  Kush #5 coming later today or tomorrow is a monster.


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Apr 16, 2011)

Wish my Kandy Kush had some buds like those.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 16, 2011)

thanks again Ozz, im really happy with the lower buds, nice and solid this time with the extra light.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 17, 2011)

My two favorite ladies.

This is the last of my M Kush, now on to the other strains.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 17, 2011)

They are both lovely!


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice structure to that Girl, the planty looking thing's not too bad either....



You knew that was coming!!


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks all, from me and my ladies.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 18, 2011)

Now that all the Kush are trimmed, its time for the others.

this is the first of 3 from the seeds i made, NL crossed with a cloned strain 
i had been growing for a couple years.

these pics are of one plant, i will do another Tues and another wed.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2011)

My goodness that is a large cola.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you Rose, it was taken down on day 67, today.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

Todays victim.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 20, 2011)

Congrats on the 4/20 harvest mate  cant wait for harvest pics and smoke report :aok:


----------

